# Hot Water Heater Tank Leaking



## MotherRucker (Mar 13, 2014)

We just purchased our 2012 230rs and have found a leak at the bottom of the water tank. We also have a leak at the outside kitchen faucet. I am thinking that the previous owner let the unit freeze. My question is can I remove the tank only and not the outside housing as it would break the seal and be a much bigger project. From the manual it appears that the tank can be removed from the inside and not require the outside to be removed, providing I get the exact same replacement tank. Does anyone have any suggestions/tips on taking on this project? Is it common for a tank to rupture here? Does anyone know if I can get a replacement tank only? Any help is appreciated, and this is a great site for resources. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Does it leak all the time or just when it is hot? If there isn't a sufficient air pocket in the tank ours will leak sometimes from the pressure relief valve. Letting hot water run from from a faucet for a few seconds usually takes care of that. Also make sure the drain plug is tight. Hope it is one of those and not the tank.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the tank is leaking then it was likely frozen as you mentioned and it will need to be removed for replacement. Best plan would be to replace the entire unit and not just the tank and reseal it when you reinstall the unit.


----------

